# Moss ID? from Greenline



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I ordered 2 lots of xmas moss off Greenline the other day and this is what came through the post this morning (these are the greener bits):




























1. I'm not sure it is actually xmas moss,
and 2. It almost all dying or dead.

There was also at least 2 species of moss in the packets. One looked more like java moss, but there was only a couple of strands of it.

Any help with ID would be great. I just want to make sure before I e-mail them.

Tom


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

It looks like Plagionium.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Indeed it does, thanks. Closest match I found on google images is Plagiomnium cuspidatum


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

ASk for Refund, that isnt christmas moss, But a even shTer plant, its some nasty plant, and looks half dead


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

messy_da_legend said:


> Indeed it does, thanks. Closest match I found on google images is Plagiomnium cuspidatum


Plagiomnium cuspidatum have more pointed "leaves" (phyllodes). I checked my Plagiomniums... That is emersed form of Plagiomnium ellipticum. When growing Submersed "leaves" are smaller. Actually it's better for palludarium. I think that is quite healthy plant, that brown are rhizoids, not dead plant.
This vertical growth in the midlle was submersed form. 
[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for your help Rastaman. I did email greenline about the moss, pointing out the genus, and after quite a dscussion they agreed to send me some true Vesicularia "xmas". 

On my plant, I can now see the rhizoids, but also mushy brown leaves that obviously were less than healthy. 

Tom


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

*Plagiomnium affine*
grow well submerged?
moss or liverwort?


----------

